# New to the one and only Specktra



## MAC_Whore (Apr 15, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## Jessica (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome Mac_Whore!! Yes most of us are slaves to our addiction! Welcome to the club


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2005)

I like your subject line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome mac whore! u will love it here! your subject line couldn't be more perfect!!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

